# Going to put some to sleep and confused



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm hoping that the Grey hairs with some practical and long term experience will respond to this.

Took the plunge and want to put 7-8 boxes down for a long sleep. Have spent a couple of hours searching threads trying to figure out some things and the input here is varied and confusing.

1. In the box or out of the box. There seems to be a crystals vs sheen choice. Is this true in your experience?

2. Cello - not sure if any are going to have this but - if so since they are in deep and no bruising issues, keep it on or remove?

3. Should I put these in a separate environment different then the one I pull smokes from daily to optimize conditions, humidity and temperature. I.E. is the aging process optimized at different levels than one which is best for smoking? Specifically what temp and humidity would be best for their rest or is it the time in a general range that is the real issue?

4. Rotation - should I move them around periodically to ensure uniformity etc. or does this affect the long term results?

5. Any other thoughts which you might have would be appreciated.

These were the most useful posts I could find on the subject.

They all came from this thread: WIll my ISOM age better in the box?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

This is what I do for long term ageing.

Keep the cigars in their original packaging. I put the box in a heavy ziplock plastic bag and expell the air out. I then place the box in their respective humidors and don't touch them.
Humidity is around 64%. Temp is around 66.

Once every 4 to 6 months I will check the cigar's condition.


----------



## Sickboy (Jan 8, 2005)

I've always kept my humidors between 65-70% RH, ambient room temp. They've always smoked fine. Maybe theres more to it, but if it ain't broke...... As far as cello, I always leave mine however I receive them, cello, tubed, nude....whatever. Maybe my taste isn't sophisticated enough, but I can't tell any difference. Plus I don't have the time to rotate or any of that business. 
I'd be interested to hear about long term storage as well. I've never made it long enough....hehehaha.


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

I keep all my long term storage items in there original packaging. If the boxes are wrapped in cello I even leave that on. I also have a separate storage area, a converted refrigerator that I keep everything in. I don’t rotate and I don’t open more then once a week for a little air exchange. I just leave them alone. I keep all my regular smokes in other humi’s so I won't bother them. RH is kept at 68-70 % and temp never goes over 69 degree’s. Has worked well for me over the years.


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

1. In the box or out of the box. There seems to be a crystals vs sheen choice. Is this true in your experience?
*Keep them in the original packaging. They seem to age better for me this way.*

2. Cello - not sure if any are going to have this but - if so since they are in deep and no bruising issues, keep it on or remove?
*I leave the cello on if they have cello. Now the box is wrapped in cello itself, whitch unlike Mocobird, I take it off. I just have to look at my purchas befor I put them down for their slumber.*

3. Should I put these in a separate environment different then the one I pull smokes from daily to optimize conditions, humidity and temperature. I.E. is the aging process optimized at different levels than one which is best for smoking? Specifically what temp and humidity would be best for their rest or is it the time in a general range that is the real issue?
I* keep my different storage lengths seperated. For example I get a box I open them to check them out. I then put them, box and all in my coolador. Once a year I rotate a few of the gars out to a humidor, just a couple of singles. From that humi I transfer a few out to a monthly humi. From there I transfer them to my weekly humi. That way they get a stable environement. And my system works for me so that is what I do. *

4. Rotation - should I move them around periodically to ensure uniformity etc. or does this affect the long term results? O*ther than What I said for the las question I tend to just leave them as is. Humidity is the same throughout the box so I see no need to be rotating. *

5. Any other thoughts which you might have would be appreciated. *Send me them And I will store them for you  I am not responsible for any smoked or burned cigars.  All kidding aside I hope you enjoy what you just bought. They sound good. A nice way to monitor a closed humi is with remote sencing device like the one radio shack has. They cost around $50 and they are a wireless hydrometer/temp. They work great here is a link to check them out. This way you can monitor the humidity without opening up the box so often just my .02 http://www.radioshack.com/product.asp?catalog_name=CTLG&product_id=63-1030
*
Hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

MM2(SW)S said:


> * Now the box is wrapped in cello itself, whitch unlike Mocobird, I take it off. I just have to look at my purchas befor I put them down for their slumber.*


Maybe it's just me but I just get this warm tingling fuzzy euphoric feeling when I pop the seal on a 5 year old box of Don Carlos. Again, could just be me.


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

MocoBird said:


> Maybe it's just me but I just get this warm tingling fuzzy euphoric feeling when I pop the seal on a 5 year old box of Don Carlos. Again, could just be me.


I bet they smell as good as they look. I just have no self control. The box arrives and I just watn to tear them open, Just get a quick peek befor I lay them down to sleep. As I haven't had a sealed box of Don Carlos after 5 years, why dont you send me a nice aged box so I can now what you are feeling  Until then I can only imagine the joys. I still get the warm fuzzy when I break out a nice box that been sitting there even if they thomsons


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

When your old 5 years fly’s by.....just like that!!! Enjoy your youth. Smoke em as fast as you can! :r


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

MocoBird said:


> When your old 5 years fly's by.....just like that!!! Enjoy your youth. Smoke em as fast as you can! :r


You arn't old. Hell you still have what 2-4 more good years left in ya  Besides you are only a few years older than my wife, and ya can't be calling her old I too will one day be able to have the patients to wait that long.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

MocoBird said:


> Maybe it's just me but I just get this warm tingling fuzzy euphoric feeling when I pop the seal on a 5 year old box of Don Carlos. Again, could just be me.


Wow MocoBird, I am totally drooling here! I love Don Carlos cigars, I can imagine popping ope a five year old box of them would be something amazing!

Smoke em up and post descriptions so we can live vicareously! Thanks for the pic!

-Matt-


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

hehe, glad to see something I said was useful. Re-iterating, when a box comes in, I open it, look, drool, cry, whatever seems appropriate, then close it tightly and drop it into long term storage. And there they sit, 1 yr, 2 yrs, 3 yrs..they're still sitting. But when my desktop humi gets low, or nothing in it is calling me, I go through all of the ice chests and harvest anything with a cracked foot or oddballs and I put them (10-20 stix) into a desktop. This way, I always have something to smoke, but I keep interaction with my stock to a minimum. I believe that the less oxygen interaction there is the better on these storage chests, I am not looking for fast or slow aging, just minimal loss of oils, aromas, etc. If they take 10 years to be perfect, I will wait ten years, but when they reach that age, I want them to still have some character left, not be dry, flavorless cigars. So that's why I keep em out of sight, IN the original packaging, and shut tight. I have found that I get both a bit of plume and a nice oily shine. Any AGING cigar that comes in cello should prob stay in cello. Cellos in the smoking humidor all get the folds cut off so that the cigar is wrapped but the foot is open. That's just me. As far as rotation, It is over-rated. But in a closed environment, occasional checking for dank smells is important. However, sometimes I have to creatively re-arrange things to get them to fit, and that rotates somewhat. But no, I don't see the benefit, really.
But Aging some stock is the best thing you can do. Buy em while their "cheap", buy as much diverse stock as possible, and buy a lot. That way, you will always be able to reach into that stash and pull out something fine. You can have boxes of smokes for right now, but buy two at a time and age one. It pays huge dividends in the short and long run. If you decide in two years to finally do this, the prices will be higher..maybe a lot, maybe a little. But remember, this is just what works for me...no kids, no wife, etc.
But I've got alot of babies.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Bruce said:


> This is what I do for long term ageing.
> 
> Keep the cigars in their original packaging. I put the box in a heavy ziplock plastic bag and expell the air out. I then place the box in their respective humidors and don't touch them.
> Humidity is around 64%. Temp is around 66.
> ...


Great advice Bruce, this is my method.

Da Klugs, if you want optimum aging buy cigars that come in a slide lid box or cab of 50. The bottom line is less fresh air=better aging.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Thank you very much everyone for the input. You never realize how much you don't know until you learn more. Looks like its engineer time for me, gotta build a Sleeper Cab. My current humi I got from Tampa Humidors it's one of those big filing cabinet things with a glass top and glass front door. The first one they sent me without the front door and the glass top was broken. I kept it. It can hold about 50 boxes so time to fire up the woodshop and make this a nice dark place for treasure resting. Do you guys have any strategies for keeping the credit card bill away from the wife? 

Forgot one question:
I use a cigar Oasis plus now with a couple of supplemental large humidifier plates. Is beads the way to go for the sleeper or should I get another Oasis?


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Take this the way you want it, and realize it is cajun cheapness and not much else, but I use normal PG solution, and I fold a paper towel to a one inch height, then roll that up in a coil and put it into one of those little plastic cups that CrystalLight drink powder comes in and soak that with PG and put it in the ice chest. It keeps moisture in the chest, and I find that the boxes in the ice chest stay so well humidified like this that the cigars do fine also. I think my chest is about 67 according to the condition of my smokes. I Don't use a hygrometer.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

In the two 54qt coolerdors that I use for long term ageing, I use Climmax beads placed in a small tupperware like container. In my Aristocrat M, I have an active "Set & Forget" unit.


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Forgot one question:
> I use a cigar Oasis plus now with a couple of supplemental large humidifier plates. Is beads the way to go for the sleeper or should I get another Oasis?


In my long term refrigerator I use oasis foam, PG and distilled water. The magnetic seal on the fridge is so tight I may have to add distilled water once every couple months. If I was going to use anything else I would go with the Cigar Oasis. They work flawlessly in my cabinet humi's.
.......just my .02


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

MocoBird said:


> Maybe it's just me but I just get this warm tingling fuzzy euphoric feeling when I pop the seal on a 5 year old box of Don Carlos. Again, could just be me.


Thanks again for the storage and now for the humidification answer. The picture though is just plain mean ya bastage. They need a smilie for jealously. Lots of them here>>>>>>


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

I have an easy solution, just store them at my house !!!! I will make sure that they are inspected regulary! No FEE! 

Joe


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Great advice all around! Now to develop the patience to actually age some cigars.


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

DonJefe said:


> Great advice all around! Now to develop the patience to actually age some cigars.


That's easy!! Just do what I do..... buy a $hitload more then you could ever smoke. Soon you'll have cigars all over the place!! 
Works for me!! :r


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

mr.c said:


> No FEE!


Why am I having problems with this statement????


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

MocoBird said:


> That's easy!! Just do what I do..... buy a $hitload more then you could ever smoke. Soon you'll have cigars all over the place!!
> Works for me!! :r


Then I would be divorced and alone! :c Most of what I buy already has 2-3 years on it and smokes great, so I guess I really haven't had the need for long term aging. With a few exceptions, most of the smokes I've had with 10-15 years on them really didn't do that much for me .


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Great advice all around! Now to develop the patience to actually age some cigars.


That Obiwan hs always been the challenge. Maybe getting the second humi will help.

Luke


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> That Obiwan hs always been the challenge. Maybe getting the second humi will help.
> 
> Luke


Master Skywalker, what I meant to say is *I* need to develop the patience. May the force be with you.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

MocoBird said:


> That's easy!! Just do what I do..... buy a $hitload more then you could ever smoke. Soon you'll have cigars all over the place!!
> Works for me!! :r


AHHH wisdom from chaos. Does anyone list their cigars as assets in their net worth? I'm gonna have to start soon.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> AHHH wisdom from chaos. Does anyone list their cigars as assets in their net worth? I'm gonna have to start soon.


I think you could, much as you would a vintage wine collection.

For long term storage, especially if you have space (cabinet/closet/frigedor) I'm a big proponent of active humidification (some form of humidifier with a fan).


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

mr.c said:


> I have an easy solution, just store them at my house !!!! I will make sure that they are inspected regulary! No FEE!
> 
> Joe


 :r Joe
Ever see the movie Roxanne with Steve Martin where he says I can think of 20 better ones than that...insults about his large nose.

I thought of this one when reading your offer... Don't let that guy near my cocaine...

I think the second humi is the answer. Mo oh wise one I was kidding sort of about the net worth thing but you are a very bad man... (It's 2400 now)


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Kinda to add to what Don Jefe said about 12 year old smokes not doing much for him. I am a manic collector. I will sit on junk for decades. But still, the only really old cigars I have are only 98's. And to me, they have lost their glory, although they can surprise; oh, can they surprise. I guess what I'm saying is, I think EVERYONE ought to have alot more than they can smoke, JUST for the purpose of decently aged variety. But for long term BULK aging and if it will ever be worth it to you, you have to think FIRST about what you're looking for. Lot's of people say the PSD4 really doesn't do much for them if they're not young or at most 3 yrs old. If you want raw strength and fullness of flavor, you almost have to smoke younger. All of the delicate flavors are also being transformed. One day you wake up and the cigars you put away are more valuable, but maybe not better. But me, I'm a packrat and the tale of what I have resting has yet to be written, so I can't really say what the strategy ultimately yeilds.


----------

